# Alcohol-best anti-anxiety drug?



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

I've read alot on here about people self medicating with alcohol for anxiety and some people seem to find it more effective than medication. 

I drink at times before and during social situations and i feel completely anxiety free after i drink. I know alot of us SAers have the risk of alcohlism,but what are your views on what it does for your anxiety,do you think it works for you?


----------



## Ross (Apr 10, 2004)

It used to work for me when I was younger, but now it doesn't at all, in fact it makes me feel more awkward.


----------



## se7 (Nov 28, 2005)

Works every time, I always drink at family things and the few times I've met up with people from school has been in a pub. And during my last job I used to have a quick pint during lunch, just to calm me down and get through the afternoon.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

You can get the same effect from benzos without the hangover, dont bother.


----------



## PuzzledMike (Nov 30, 2004)

I'd advise against it. I used to use alcohol a lot at various times in my life. Sometimes it felt great - at times I could be the life and soul of the party, telling stories and jokes and feeling popular. Unfortunately I always had the problem of not knowing when to stop, so on many occasions I ended up saying and doing things that can still make me cringe with embarrassment years later. That's aside from all the health risks attached to booze, and the danger of reliance/addiction.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Take benzos, same great anti-anxiety effect without the liver damage and hangovers.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I suppose I have the capacity to develop a drinking problem because of SA, and, more than anything else, because I haven't been able to hold down a steady job since The War.

Would benzos come with any of the following:

-Weight gain
-Impotence

?


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I like a few glasses of champagne for fun but enough to last a social event is not worth the next day's hangover. These benzos sound interesting - it's so long since I had a xanax I don't know if they're still giving out scripts for it here.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Stay sober. It's better in the long run.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

alcohol has been very effectve in my experience, but you cant always be drunk all day. there are times when i need to be able to drive and work,etc. but for going out, it works wonders...at least i have some comfort in life for the few hours that im drunk and actually having fun instead of analyzing


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

D.B. Cooper said:


> You can get the same effect from benzos without the hangover, dont bother.


As for hangovers:



> In the alcoholic beverage industry, congener refers to impurities produced during fermentation. *Congeners* are responsible for most of the taste, aroma and color of alcoholic beverages. It has been suggested that these substances also contribute to the symptoms of a *hangover*


This is why alcoholics often prefer vodka -- no flavor, no color, and no hangover. Now you just have to learn to enjoy something that tastes like lighter fluid to avoid a hangover. I've personally never had a hangover, but then I'm not a heavy drinker (and I think vodka tastes vile).

I'd say alcohol is a vastly more potent anti-anxiety drug than benzos. That's not to say it's better, just way more potent. It has certain negatives like you can't drive while loaded, it's very high in calories and I don't like being drunk and falling on my ***. And, as Mel Gibson shows, it can even make you spew anti-Jewish remarks -- so be very careful, boys & girls.

It's actually possible to function while on benzos and they don't make you intoxicated and falling down like some drunken fool.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Vincenzo Coccotti said:


> I suppose I have the capacity to develop a drinking problem because of SA, and, more than anything else, because I haven't been able to hold down a steady job since The War.
> 
> Would benzos come with any of the following:
> 
> ...


benzos do not cause weight gain or impotence


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

You've posted about this a few times before. If you don't stop you'll soon be drinking without any social situation.


----------



## allalone9863 (May 25, 2006)

Why don't you ask your liver what it has to say.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Thunder said:


> You've posted about this a few times before. If you don't stop you'll soon be drinking without any social situation.


Keep in mind that missnat84 is in the UK, mother land of benzo bashing where getting knighted by the queen is more likely than getting Xanax.

As you've admitted, Thunder, benzos are the only meds that have really worked for you. What is one in the UK supposed to do? It only a challenge to get benzos in the US, while virtually impossible in the UK.

This brings me back to a popular theme of mine: docs who don't give out benzos to patients who need them only help contribute to alcoholism. They try to protect people from the dangers of benzos, but only drive them to vastly more dangerous alcohol.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :agree Thanks.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

UltraShy said:


> Thunder said:
> 
> 
> > You've posted about this a few times before. If you don't stop you'll soon be drinking without any social situation.
> ...


Not having any treatment at all is better than becoming an alcoholic Karl. My father choked to death on his own vomit when he was 48, doesn't sound like a very good treatment option to me.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

Existing in constant fear doesn't sound better than death.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

tuna said:


> Existing in constant fear doesn't sound better than death.


Who said you had to live in constant fear? There are plenty of treatment options other than drinking. They may or may not work but you won't know until you try them.


----------



## tuna (Jun 25, 2006)

I was replying to this: 


> Not having any treatment at all is better than becoming an alcoholic


It sounds like you're using the word "alcoholic" as a synonym for death because of what you wrote about your father which is why I wrote that existing in constant fear (not having any treatment at all) is not better than death (alcohol).

I'm not endorsing drinking at all and think there are better ways to get help but I can understand how someone who is desperate for relief of any kind would resort to a cheap, readily available substance guaranteed to make you feel better, at least in the short term.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

alcohol was amazing from 18-20 years old. I drank it pretty socially on weekends for awhile. When I did drink I drank a lot. I started to get alcohol withdrawl siezures though. It forced me to slow down my drinking. After I turned 21 I stopped drinking so much. If I drink now I only have 2-3 cause I don't wanna get a withdrawl siezure. I had trouble controlling myself even though I'd know I'd be at high risk of siezure if I had 6+ drinks. I finally got a grip this past year. It's hard cause alcohol was the best anti-anxiety thing out there besides drugs. Alcohols effects diminished somewhere around 21 though. It just didn't do the trick anymore. I get buzzed for like 15 minutes and then no matter how much I have thereafter it does nothing. It makes me more nervous and depressed now every time. I can't drink more then 2 cause then depression sets in no matter what. I don't know why it doesn't work like it used too.. I would like to get some science beyond that..


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Using alcohol or pills to treat your depression, is like using Heroin to solve an alcohol addiction...Trust me on this point...From someone, who has wasted 20 years, and the best part of my life to alcohol...No growth, no change, no improvement, just utterly alone with your alcohol...It is a horrible life...Please avoid what I did not, try to change and grow, even if it hurts and takes a long time....Dave :squeeze


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

WinterDave said:


> Using alcohol or pills to treat your depression, is like using Heroin to solve an alcohol addiction...Trust me on this point...From someone, who has wasted 20 years, and the best part of my life to alcohol...No growth, no change, no improvement, just utterly alone with your alcohol...It is a horrible life...Please avoid what I did not, try to change and grow, even if it hurts and takes a long time....Dave :squeeze


((((((((((((((((((Dave))))))))))))))))))) That took a lot of courage to tell :squeeze Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I think everyone gets curious about drinking at some point. I actually think the first time I drank, it heleped "open my eyes" a bit and has changed the way I view the world in a positive way. Of course, every time I drank now, I have no good reason - it is either out of weakness or social pressure. 

I don't fool myself into believing that I'm "self-medicating" because if I drank to self-medicate I would be drinking every day of the week and that is simply too destructive to the body.


----------



## Vic (Aug 9, 2006)

I've drank about 5 bottles of alcohol in my entire lifetime. I'm 22. And I'm proud.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm at the point where I have to drink if I'm out with people. Nothing makes me feel more like myself when I'm drunk. Plus, most of the kids I hang with either drink or smoke pot. My best friend always smokes, but I can't anymore. So, I've replaced pot with alcohol. Now, I drink whenever we're hanging out because I don't think it's fair that he can be all creative and in deep concentration, while I'm not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

leppardess said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > Using alcohol or pills to treat your depression, is like using Heroin to solve an alcohol addiction...Trust me on this point...From someone, who has wasted 20 years, and the best part of my life to alcohol...No growth, no change, no improvement, just utterly alone with your alcohol...It is a horrible life...Please avoid what I did not, try to change and grow, even if it hurts and takes a long time....Dave :squeeze
> ...


Same here! That was not easy. :boogie :boogie :boogie

Alcohol burns my veins - not a pleasant feeling. I'd much rather have Paxil than be dependent on alcohol. I am adjusting to social environments pretty well without the sauce. :yes


----------



## solitudeforever (Jul 16, 2006)

I loved to drink when I was in the military. I would leave my social anxiety at the bottom of the first beer bottle and had no problem talking to women that would have pushed my mute button off the sauce. :b You just have to learn your own body...if you are hung over or vomiting, you need to stop sooner. If you start craving booze all the time then you should not drink at all.

These days I drink only a few times a year.


----------



## Melyse (Sep 7, 2006)

If you begin to abuse alcohol, which i believe is drinking more than 4 standard drinks for a woman in one go, then this will worsen the SA disorder. I also drink at times to give me confidence and it doesnt always work. I did it before I went to a class once and I ended up escaping half-way through the class because we were all going to read aloud. Perhaps you should try meditation? A healthy alternative.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Sometimes I really wonder if all the alcohol I drank made my SA worse and just my anxiety all together.. :con


----------



## JerryR (Aug 3, 2006)

WinterDave said:


> Using alcohol or pills to treat your depression, is like using Heroin to solve an alcohol addiction...Trust me on this point...From someone, who has wasted 20 years, and the best part of my life to alcohol...No growth, no change, no improvement, just utterly alone with your alcohol...It is a horrible life...Please avoid what I did not, try to change and grow, even if it hurts and takes a long time....Dave :squeeze


 Well said, Dave. But tragically people must learn the lessons of alcohol abuse on their own. Even today, if I were to tell someone that drinks abusively, and has for many years, that I can't drink anymore because I'll die, they have no concept of how close they are to same fate. They ask.. 'what happened'? Sometimes I don't know what to say except that it stopped working. Sometimes they respond with.. 'that's why I mix it up, you know beer for a while, wine sometimes.. liquor'. Clueless.


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

The bad thing about alcohol is that it is a depressant, and if you drink you will have heightened depression and anxiety for the next few days after. I just moved in with a couple of kids, and they drink every night, and I kind of can't help drinking with them. It is a problem, and i have to move out, because drinking every night is causing my anxiety levels to increase. i think i have a drinking problem.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

drinking definitly helps my anxiety levels. the next day is usually worse. i do realise i need to be careful of addiction, especially due to my anxiety. i always preferred benzo's to drinking. hence i got addicted. hehe. in fact i have found a lot of other drugs eliminate my anxiety, and subsequently i've been addicted to a lot of them. it won't solve your problems in the long run but it can give a temporary solution. you'll have to face your problems one day. go for it, but be mindful. peace.


----------



## dani (Jan 28, 2006)

*alcohol*

Don't do it! I suffer from SA..and now i can add alcoholism to the list. It's too easy to fall into that trap when you're fear feels like it's strangling you. Someone here said 'you can't stay drunk all the time' oh no? That's what i did..and they were right- now i have to stop altogether because i have an alcohol induced seizure disorder and a liver bleed. 
Don't end up like me..i am forced to go into AA although the whole thing causes me extreme SA. It's my only chance to live. Also, once you have a secondary alfiction, like alcoholism it's harder to get help..'professionals' want to focus on the alcoholism first..even when that wasn't the original problem. 
One last thing- alcohol withdrawl..if you should use it habitually, causes terrible agitation, panic attacks, anxiety and confusion. That which i saw as a big help turned on me and made my life hell. Be careful. With love, dani


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

soundsgood said:


> drinking definitly helps my anxiety levels. the next day is usually worse. i do realise i need to be careful of addiction, especially due to my anxiety. i always preferred benzo's to drinking. hence i got addicted. hehe. in fact i have found a lot of other drugs eliminate my anxiety, and subsequently i've been addicted to a lot of them. it won't solve your problems in the long run but it can give a temporary solution. you'll have to face your problems one day. go for it, but be mindful. peace.


yea, drugs are the gift and the curse. During the time you're 'partaking' (in whatever) you are on top of the world or even better. But after a while, when you develop an addiction (and you will!) thats when a drug takes over every aspect of your life. if you thought it sucked before drugs.....fast forward a few wasted years (no pun intended) ****this thought just hit me as i write this.....is that how the term 'wasted' came to mean high, or effed up? hmmm...thats deep...think about that when youre high and feeling philosophical****

....anyway, after some time doing the drug abuse/normal life juggle, things ARE going to fall apart. Your life that couldnt get any worse, somehow got 100X worse in a few months. The cycle that makes people drug addicts is a verrrrrrry powerful one and hard one to break. Moreso for anyone who was ALREADY depressed or had bad anxiety before the drugs! Its sad because good people get caught up and before they know it, everything is falling apart. Then what? Build yourself back up from the lowest place you have ever been, OR, go pick up something, get f***ed up, and deal with things tomorrow (  but not really,haha)


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

I've found benzos to be far better for social problems and create far less mental addiction. Once upon a time i was a heavy drinker but these days i dont do it very often even though everytime im out with a friend im tempted to go get a drink. Its like some built in behaviour mechanism...its not even that i enjoy booze very much its just a social ritual.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

D.B. Cooper said:


> I've found benzos to be far better for social problems and create far less mental addiction. Once upon a time i was a heavy drinker but these days i dont do it very often even though everytime im out with a friend im tempted to go get a drink. Its like some built in behaviour mechanism...its not even that i enjoy booze very much its just a social ritual.


Whats your favorite drug? the red pill, or the blue pill?

.
.
.
.
im referring to that Matrix looking avatar for those that didnt get it.
.
.
.
.
and they're thinking "I got it, it just wasnt funny' (and they're right) *hangs head and leaves the room*


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

lol

What are these so called "benzos?" And where can I find them?


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

Restless Mind said:



> lol
> 
> What are these so called "benzos?" And where can I find them?


maybe its slang for some 'new' drug the kids are doing, like "yo i copped some benzo son, come pick me up"

Seriously though, the sad,sad truth is.....where you live and where i live, its probably easier and quicker (equal in costliness) to go out and get any illegal hard drug.


----------



## soundsgood (Nov 7, 2005)

Restless Mind - benzo is short for benzodiazepam. it covers a lot of different persciption medications. s#@t like valium, xanax, mogadon etc they are perscribed for things like panic attacks, anxiety, insomnia etc they can be hard to get your hands on in some countries as the medical fraternity have realised they are quite addictive. i used to go 'dr shopping' to get them in oz, go from doctor to doctor making up bogus symptoms or scenarios to get scrpits. some doc's will deal out a script easy but there are increasingly some docs who will not perscribe them under any circumstances. i used to end up in philosophical debates with some of them tryin to convince 'em. haha.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to use alcohol to cope with my anxiety but believe me after a long period of time it only serves to give you an added problem and a big one at that! After a while for me it stopped being useful even in social situations as it would actually make me feel worse and more self concious than i did when i was sober and i was then constantly worried about what pple thought about my drinking and trying so hard not to sound even the slightest bit tipsy. So i would drink to get drunk but around pple i would fight it all the way. Crazy or what? :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Benzodiazepines can be dependency-forming. Valium is by far the worst of the group. I was given one tablet to "calm me down" before I was to enter surgery to remove my wisdom teeth. I was afraid to take it due to knowing its history. I really didn't need it. Did the doc think I would be that nervous? :stu

I was prescribed Xanax for emergencies, but have never taken one. I am on an SSRI (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor). Paxil is also dependent-forming, though. I get "brain zaps" if I go without it for more than two days. I am supposed to slowly get off the meds. Since I am only at 20mg/day, I don't have far to go! 

Soundsgood is right, though. Self-medication is a way of temporary escape. The problems will return for you to face them. They have to be dealt with.

And there is a chance that you will run across a doctor who doesn't prescribe certain medications.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

JerryR said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > Using alcohol or pills to treat your depression, is like using Heroin to solve an alcohol addiction...Trust me on this point...From someone, who has wasted 20 years, and the best part of my life to alcohol...No growth, no change, no improvement, just utterly alone with your alcohol...It is a horrible life...Please avoid what I did not, try to change and grow, even if it hurts and takes a long time....Dave :squeeze
> ...


Well said Jerry. For some, alcohol does mean the same as death.


----------



## sazac20 (Sep 18, 2006)

I probably would have become an alcoholic if i hadn't left school this sememster to come home and get help for my s.a. I was drinking very excessively every night and the fun of it was gone. I would be fine- almost totally sober and then be black out drunk and not remember anything (although when people would tell me about our night the next day they never said that i seemed drunk?) I
I did cocaine for a while too and that is wonderful for curing anxiety but that was short lived because i am smart enough to know how stupid that is..but obviously not that smart because i did it in the first place. But i think that alcohol in *moderation* for anxiety relief in social situations is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 12, 2012)

*Not good news but yes*



missnat84 said:


> I've read alot on here about people self medicating with alcohol for anxiety and some people seem to find it more effective than medication.
> 
> I drink at times before and during social situations and i feel completely anxiety free after i drink. I know alot of us SAers have the risk of alcohlism,but what are your views on what it does for your anxiety,do you think it works for you?


Yes it works for me and I would guess most people with social anxiety, and other anxiety be it something in your head or an impending doom. I was even able to get a girlfriend due to alcohol, when I am normally shy in that situation. BUT there's a big drawback, I am now a chronic alcoholic, lost my job, fiance, and nearly my house. So :s yeh it works, but thinking about the consequences of chronic alcohol addiction - you might want to consider an alternative. Don't bother with benzos by the way, they are nowhere near as effective as alcohol, and cause even harsher withdrawal symptoms, I've had them in the past for alcohol withdrawal, they make it less bad by calming severe withdrawal symptoms, you are zombified at best on them - no high, and for me, no real anxiety relief, just alcohol withdrawal partial relief. I can't decide for you on that one - but if you do use it effectively for anxiety, just try and limit it as opposed to every day or all the time, wait till it's an occasion that really requires it - you might not get addicted.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 12, 2012)

*Drugs + Alcohol*



millenniumman75 said:


> Benzodiazepines can be dependency-forming. Valium is by far the worst of the group. I was given one tablet to "calm me down" before I was to enter surgery to remove my wisdom teeth. I was afraid to take it due to knowing its history. I really didn't need it. Did the doc think I would be that nervous? :stu
> 
> I was prescribed Xanax for emergencies, but have never taken one. I am on an SSRI (Selective Serotonin Reuptake Inhibitor). Paxil is also dependent-forming, though. I get "brain zaps" if I go without it for more than two days. I am supposed to slowly get off the meds. Since I am only at 20mg/day, I don't have far to go!
> 
> ...


First alcohol + benzos work on the same brain receptors, you can use alcohol for valium withdrawal, as you can use valium for alcohol withdrawal.

This is rather long and waffly coz I had alot to say, and i've had cider and cannabis 

I'd quit the SSRI's if I were you, and good idea about the valium and xanax, unless you are likely to have a seizure, chuck em or put em away in case of an emergency later. Those drugs are nearly impossible to get in the UK, my only use for them is alcohol withdrawal (delerium tremens). It is unavailable even on prescription unless it's under very special circumstances in the UK, because it is considered nearly impossible to use sensibly, addiction is quick, withdrawal severe, and the symptoms of withdrawal are mainly extreme anxiety, and panic attacks, which is the very thing you are trying to escape.

SSRI's (namely seroxat and prozac but both have exact same action), reduced my appetite, reduced my sex drive, decreased my appreciation of music which is normally high, made me so i couldn't relax, increased anger (which is one way to counter anxiety i suppose), made me completely non sympathetic with other people although i could get on better with them! and i could act cheerful and get alot of work done, but that effect is not for me. With both drugs, you'll get lightning zaps which makes its frustrating trying to get to sleep, with withdrawal, you can easily taper off though.

SSRI's for me give you a kick up the *** to get you moving, apart from that it just ****s you up.

Opium is the ultimate drug cure, that does what the rest of the combined drugs TRY to do, but that's hardly useful info as opium addiction is almost certain... I noticed that the effect of opium felt very natural, and although high as a kite, able to think clearly, and free of any anxiety, and of course pain free - so even if attacked.... so what you won't feel it. SSRI's feel very UNnatural, and most of it's effects (for me) unwanted. Don't bother with opium, it's more addictive than any of the benzos, alcohol or cannabis because it works so well, you get addicted then it won't. It's ok for occasional use, I've managed it - but it's hardly good advice to say just use opium.

I use it once in a blue moon for occasions of extreme anxiety, or depression as a one off dose which lasts around 6hours. The other kind of pain where your partner suddenly dumps you without warning is also completely cured with this drug... Doesn't last though!


----------



## One Man Banned (Dec 19, 2012)

PuzzledMike said:


> I'd advise against it. I used to use alcohol a lot at various times in my life. Sometimes it felt great - at times I could be the life and soul of the party, telling stories and jokes and feeling popular. Unfortunately I always had the problem of not knowing when to stop, so on many occasions I ended up saying and doing things that can still make me cringe with embarrassment years later. That's aside from all the health risks attached to booze, and the danger of reliance/addiction.


Ditto. When I get especially introspective I often chastise myself about the silly things I ended up doing/saying when drunk - even years later when the people involved have long since forgotten about any 'incident' (as I see it) and long since forgotten about me. The point though not whether it bothers them or they remember it, it's that it bothers ME and is a rod to beat myself with. Haven't quit though, I just don't go out in public and drink...


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

So so people "in the knows" suggest to drink a bit alc if planning to "socialize" ? And how much would that be ? I normally dont drink, only when I went out to clubs/pubs in the past of course I drank 1 or 2 beer (not enough for anxiety I guess) 

Thanks. I dont think I will be addicted to alc tho, cause I dont like it (only some beer)


----------



## More Dopamine (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it's a sneaky devil of a drug. Removes all fears and anxieties (depending on level of intoxication of course) for a little bit, and then it wreaks havoc on your mind and body. I'll admit, it's enjoyable. However, I don't think it's a good way to treat anxiety.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

Bad idea. Such a high risk of alcoholism. Also, it's frowned upon to be under the influence in a lot of situations.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

slightlyawkward said:


> Bad idea. Such a high risk of alcoholism. Also, it's frowned upon to be under the influence in a lot of situations.


Different people react differently to alcohol. Some get addicted, some could care less.


----------



## slightlyawkward (Feb 16, 2011)

arnie said:


> Different people react differently to alcohol. Some get addicted, some could care less.


But if you're drinking alcohol on a regular basis to help your anxiety even if you've no risk of alcoholism (no family history of it), technically I would still think that would be a bad thing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alcohol and illicit drug use are basically "self-medication" which defeats the purpose of SA altogether.

SA is a PEOPLE problem - the only way to properly defeat it is to REACH OUT to others to help. Pornography is the same issue - isolation. Looking at porn is self-gratification so the desire to meet women is hindered.


----------



## Username already taken (Nov 9, 2012)

No. You have to think long term. And using a lot of alcohol now will make your anxiety worse in the future.


----------



## stradd (Feb 17, 2012)

Alcohol does seem to make it a bit easier to talk with other people. I noticed the last time I was drunk around other strangers I was able to just sit down with a random group of people and had almost no trouble whatsoever talking with them about just random ****. 

I just try to think about how that I could have done the exact same thing without the alcohol. Sure it makes it easier but again I don't NEED it to talk to people. And you don't either. It's ok to have the occasional drink in social setting of course, but you do NOT want to end up becoming reliant on it. Remember, if people like you and you feel more sociable, it's because of YOU, not the alcohol. Hope this helps anyone.


----------



## BladeRunnerB26354 (Apr 12, 2012)

leppardess said:


> ((((((((((((((((((Dave))))))))))))))))))) That took a lot of courage to tell :squeeze Thank you for sharing that.


+ 1, well done Dave, that was a great post 



More Dopamine said:


> I think it's a sneaky devil of a drug. Removes all fears and anxieties (depending on level of intoxication of course) for a little bit, and then it wreaks havoc on your mind and body. I'll admit, it's enjoyable. However, I don't think it's a good way to treat anxiety.


Alcohol can be a terrible drug, for every hour of anxiety relief it gave me, it gave me 4 hours of increased anxiety and depression.

I'm a recovering alcoholic who used alcohol for SA, and stopped drinking 6 years ago and my life is a thousand times better because of stopping drinking.

I don't want to bash alcohol altogether, as if you can drink moderately and sensibly then fine. But people with SA who have it before social events are playing with fire and risk of addiction and a very bad road ahead.

I'd say for those with SA who find alcohol so effective, view it almost like opium - have drinks infrequently and stick to rules like never drinking alone, never drinking before a social event, no more than one drink an hour or 4 drinks in one night, no more than a few nights drinking in a month.

Even then you should be aware not to use it as a social crutch, as even with infrequent use it will be pyschologically addicting and stunt you getting through SA and improving the sober you.

End of lecture


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

1 beer a day keeps the doctor away.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Studies show that continued use of alcohol actually increases the chance for anxiety disorders in the long run.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I´ll try with 1 or 2 beer next time before I go out to the cold cold world..... Beer here is 0,5l bottles so it should not be too much I guess.... or maybe 1-2 glasses whine. I dont plan to drink regulary only for some cases (like completing the challenge in the relationship forum). 

No idea if it works tho, I just try too calm nerves and such.


----------



## Pilot1977 (Dec 26, 2012)

I thought this was the answer. It's a temporary fix at best. I am most anxious and depressed after sobering up than ever. It's a very slippery slope to be on.


----------



## Pilot1977 (Dec 26, 2012)

JGreenwood said:


> Studies show that continued use of alcohol actually increases the chance for anxiety disorders in the long run.


You are not kidding about that! I've down that scary road.


----------

